# Camo dipping - Michigan?



## honkertonk (May 6, 2005)

Anyone know who does camo dipping in or around michigan? I have found a couple refered shops from another site but nothing near michigan. Would like to find someplace to send some skulls (and my money) kindof local ish if possible.

Eric


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

There is a guy in Woodbury. The business name is VCFinishes


----------



## honkertonk (May 6, 2005)

They have a website? I'll have to try and get some info from them. Thanks!


.....just found it, VCFinishes LLC in Lake Odessa. Same one I assume.


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes, that would be the same one. They must be right at the edge of Lake O and Woodbury


----------



## remcorebond (Jul 14, 2008)

Jerome Meat Market in Hillsdale does them for $150.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## honkertonk (May 6, 2005)

remcorebond said:


> Jerome Meat Market in Hillsdale does them for $150.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks


----------



## shady oaks (Aug 2, 2005)

I see you're from Fennville. Try giving Ken Onken a call at 269-561-5014. He's a Fennville guy as well. He has a couple samples in his showroom that will show you difference between 2 companies. After seeing the two, you'll be glad you saw some samples in person. Both came from Michigan as well.


----------



## honkertonk (May 6, 2005)

shady oaks said:


> I see you're from Fennville. Try giving Ken Onken a call at 269-561-5014. He's a Fennville guy as well. He has a couple samples in his showroom that will show you difference between 2 companies. After seeing the two, you'll be glad you saw some samples in person. Both came from Michigan as well.


 
Yeah I know Ken, he's helped me in the past. I'm actually heading over there in the next day or two. Thanks.


----------

